

Brainhacking: How to Learn 2000 Japanese Characters In A Month - najafali
http://najafali.blogspot.com/2010/01/hacking-brain-how-to-learn-2000.html

======
levand
Is this approach really that unique? I took a couple of Chinese classes in
college, in a fairly traditional program, and memorizing the characters was
ALL about the semantics & mnemonic devices for the varies different shapes &
structures (radicals) found in the characters

